# Question about my 6 month old puppy...



## resilient (Jun 18, 2008)

I am wondering how big my puppy will get. I am looking to purchase a crate for him and he is pretty big already. I have bought two crates that he has outgrown already and that's fine with me because I expected him to outgrow it. Anyhow, I am looking to buy a pretty large and expensive one. I have measured him but I do not think I can get a crate that will match his size... I have been getting his weight from the vet and measuring him for the past 2 months. He has grown consistently about 5lbs every two weeks. He is 55lbs and 6 months old. He currently stands about 19 inches tall at the shoulders. His dad was really tall I would say about 25 inches tall at the shoulders at about a slender 95lbs. His mom was a little shorter... I would say about 20 inches tall at the shoulders and 65lbs. I am wondering how big he will get. I have tried finding growth charts for pitbulls but I'm sure it won't really help too much... From experience can anyone estimate the height and size of the dog based on the this info... Your input is appreciated... Thanks in advance...

Sire
95lbs
25" tall

Dam
65lbs
20"tall

5 months
15"height
44lbs
5 1/2 months
50lbs
17"height
6 months
55lbs 
19.5"height


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Rule of thumb is to take the pup's weight at *4* months and double it to get an _*approximate*_ adult weight. It doesn't always work but is usually pretty close.

What breed of dog is he? I ask because of the size of the parents you listed.

Do you have his weight at 4 months?
*Just guessing* by what you put up I'd guess somewhere around 75-80 lbs...


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

Almost sounds like a AM staff or bully at 95lbs could be a unconditioned apbt that loves to


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's a whole lot of unconditioning...


----------



## resilient (Jun 18, 2008)

Dad has Nevada and Cali Girl.... Mom has Watchdog... He was about 30 lbs at 4 months... I think that's really inaccurate because he is already 55 lbs at exactly 6 months... He is a pretty long puppy... He is as long as a couple of my friend's dogs already... Not as tall but as long... He looks as though once he starts filling in he will be extremely big but I am still not sure... I was wondering if anyone had any additional info to help out...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Honestly, me and a couple of other members have thrown the rule of thumb out the window. Really, your dog could be somewhere in the middle of the brood stocks weight or they could have out produced themselves as far as size goes. It's not unheard of for offspring to be much larger than their parents. If you have the pedigree research all the dogs on it and look for some consistantsy. And the crate, just go with and XL and make it easy on your pocket. Make sure it comes with a divider so it can grow as your puppy does, you want it to be comfortable but not so large that he can take a dump in there and sit on the other side of the cage unbothered by it. Sounds mean but thats just part of training. Good luck. Post up some pics please


----------



## resilient (Jun 18, 2008)

XL crates are easy to find... If he doesn't grow much than XL crates would be fine but if he continues on growing... Like double his size now... I will require a XXL crate... For those interested, here are pics of him while he was 3 months and 5 months... He has since thickened out a little bit but he is still in the slender size...

3MONTHS



5MONTHS


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

he's pretty medium right now... I'd go with the XL. If you think you're gonna need an XXL though, go for it. Couldn't hurt. Just get that devider and it'll work out nicely either way.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i've always taken thier weight at 3 months, divided it by 3 then multiplied by 10. its been pretty close everytime so far. that is for a healthy happy pup at 3 months


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

resilient said:


> Dad has Nevada and Cali Girl.... Mom has Watchdog... He was about 30 lbs at 4 months... I think that's really inaccurate because he is already 55 lbs at exactly 6 months... He is a pretty long puppy... He is as long as a couple of my friend's dogs already... Not as tall but as long... He looks as though once he starts filling in he will be extremely big but I am still not sure... I was wondering if anyone had any additional info to help out...


Actually it _*usually *_works very well LOL 
However, there are many genetic and environmental factors that affect weight he breeders. You also have to remember the growth rate when they are pups as compared to as they start getting a bit older significantly slows down.

Just one example of how an environmental factor can come into play with weight/growth:
-if you feed a lower quality food it may cause the pup to grow faster and more unevenly.

Although APBTs can grow/mature until they are about 2-3 years old that does not not necessarily mean they will be putting on more weight during that whole time. The weight often is just being redistributed and the puppy fat gpes away making way for better muscle tone .

What do you consider an XXL crate. Though he will probably be a male on the larger side. Remember a crate should only be big enough for a dog to stand, lay down and turn around in. An XXL crate would be for a mastiff or great dane IMO not an APBT or Amstaff



> Dad has Nevada and Cali Girl


 Cali Girl is the name of a kennel not a Bloodline. Dogs from that kennel appear to have a lot of Larum and Sierra/Gaff dogs behind them. They also seem to be in or close to the standard range for height and weight.
Nevada Kennel has been around much longer and some of theirs may at this point be considered Nevada line.

Both those kennels have websites where you can research more if your breeder can't help.

When it comes down to it the pup's breeder should be the best resource for answering your question.



> Honestly, me and a couple of other members have thrown the rule of thumb out the window. Really, your dog could be somewhere in the middle of the brood stocks weight or they could have out produced themselves as far as size goes. It's not unheard of for offspring to be much larger than their parents. If you have the pedigree research all the dogs on it and look for some consistantsy.


Since he is a product of an outcross breeding from what was posted, it makes it harder to look at the dogs behind him to see what he will be. However, if it is a reputable breeder or a repeat or similar breeding to something they have produced before they should be able to give you an idea of what his size will be. Have you asked the breeder? It is easier to look at the parents size when it is a linebreeding or inbreeding to determine approximate size.



> i've always taken thier weight at 3 months, divided it by 3 then multiplied by 10. its been pretty close everytime so far. that is for a healthy happy pup at 3 months


There are all different methods of trying. If you ask a bunch of people you'll probably get a bunch of answers.

Let me add again then no matter which way you try it is still just a estimate as too many factors can come into play.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

what about my kids betty is currently 40 and dozer is 46 and they turned 6 months on the 9th ?


----------

